
Create a SaaS in 18 steps - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2017/08/20/create-a-saas-in-18-steps
======
Cenk

        Step 7: Branding and logo
        Inkscape, Logojoy, etc.
    

Brandzy does some cool branding too:
[https://brandzy.com](https://brandzy.com)

